# CQHAM.RU

## us4lrp

!         .          2  0.8  .  100100     10  12 .   .  -    2.5  4.0    25-35  .     - 6  .   - 10     3.3  -  12-170  .     .    . -   !        ux2ll .      .      us4lrp@mail.ru



  3

*  8 ():*

  4

  5

  6

----------

NIC49, ur4lbl,

----------


## Alex 1

> .


   "" ,   ?    (  )    .

----------


## .

....          ? 
....      ?

----------


## UA9TL

1000   0,8 - 1

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

,       .      ,      .   -    .      .         ,    .                  .      -      .    ,    ,       .     ,    ,        .

----------


## us4lrp

612 .   1.5 .    .       - (  2.  3 .  4 ).             30 % .        .        .       3.3 .  2  + 2  = 1 .    50  .    .

----------


## ZLK

,       ,         ,          6, 8, 10     1       ,    .   (1  )  15, 17  19 .    ,     .

----------


## tomcat

*   .*



           .

----------

rn6lim

----------

ua4alt

----------


## ua4alt

> .


   !     ...      ???          "" .

 
,   ...

*  7 ():*

   ""..
.

----------

rn6lim

----------


## UX1UX

500-700  50     !
  1000-1500  28      

        !

----------

tomcat, UR5QOP

----------

kent

----------


## UX1UX

15-20         27

     45-50 
   -      
( )    .    
 ( )   S  



   -     
 -  
    .     
 !

----------

tomcat

----------


## AMS



----------


## AMS

**

----------

tomcat

----------

